# Side effects from single 10iu GH "test" dose?



## ksfoguy (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

GH rookie here but been studying a lot. Thinking of adding GH to my GHRP/GHRH protocol. Even from trusted/vetted sources it seems a good "best practice" to do the 10iu + serum level test.

Question that I haven't found answered in the forums here and elsewhere --

Can I expect major (though temporary) side effects from a single 10iu dose?

Side effects - not a fan...

Thanks! - T


----------



## jm425 (Aug 5, 2013)

No.  You're not going to get side effects from a single 10iu dose of hgh.  Side effects usually appear within 1-2 weeks of use.  It's pointless to do 10ius of hgh and run hgh inducing peps on top of that IMO.  Your liver can only produce so much igf.


----------



## Jerry M (Aug 5, 2013)

1) i concur with JM
2) running both would be like using gear and pct at the same time. trying to boost natural gh levels while suppressing them. rather pointless. Peps are much healthier, would go that route.


----------



## ksfoguy (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks - makes sense, but when I started the GHRP/GHRH I started at saturation and suffered incredibly bad lethargy immediately so wary after that experience!

I understand that the peps and gh proper produce different IGF-1 effects, it was recommended to me to add gh for the systemic benefits that I'm not getting from peps.


----------



## odin (Aug 6, 2013)

jm425 said:


> No.  You're not going to get side effects from a single 10iu dose of hgh.  Side effects usually appear within 1-2 weeks of use.  It's pointless to do 10ius of hgh and run hgh inducing peps on top of that IMO.  Your liver can only produce so much igf.



:yeahthat:


----------

